# does anyone know if its ok to do reiki and energy work?? any



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

anyone from cali? im just wondering if that could make us worse.. more spacey etc..... i am trying a spiritual heaing rout and then thinking shute.. what if this could make it worse? after reiki i feel relaxed but i mean working on chakras and all that etc.. just wondering other peoples experiences and opinions.. meditation bla bla


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

klt123, I think it is definitely a personal thing. I tried yoga and meditation but it made me feel "too" relaxed if that makes any sense. However I have read many threads where members have gained greatly from meditating etc etc.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

It could take some getting used to, especially if you have drug-induced DP. I've been doing breathing/concentration exercises and the first time I hit a state of trance I got really sketched out (especially since at first I thought I just felt spaced as usual, then realised it was somehow different). It's fine once you get used to it though.


----------



## playing with shadows (Sep 28, 2007)

i have my first degree reiki attunement and do it for myself all the time. 
reiki wont fix problems immediately but it certainly is good for the body. if only just to open yourself to the idea of getting better. 
at the least it cant make things worse, but some people need more stimulation and less relaxation, so it is personal....


----------



## NeverToBeBroken (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi.

I have had dp/dr since last February and I have continued with my Reiki practice. Infact after a healing session I often feel more normal than I did before I done the Reiki for the client.

Remember Reiki can do no harm, if anything, Reiki should make you better and not worse. While practicing Reiki you also benefit from the healing energy. The only thing that will make you worse is your anxiety about If Reiki will make it worse. You shouldn't let your dp get in the way of bringing healing to others. I don't.

Reiki can make you feel spaced out sometimes but for me its a feeling that is brought about by the Reiki and not the dp, so I am ok with it.

Hope that helps you in some way.


----------

